# Earthquake, yikes



## GuntherHess (Aug 23, 2011)

wow a freakin eathquake just hit my house. Not a good feeling in a 200 year old stone structure  
 like a 5.8 near Richmond, anyone else feel it?
 The wife called and was worried the dog didnt get out of the house, thanks...


----------



## mx961 (Aug 23, 2011)

yes felt it in bethleham pa shook my collection a bit


----------



## div2roty (Aug 23, 2011)

I was in my apartment building in DC, 17 stories built into the side of a hill.  Very scary.  The girlfriend and I grabbed a few of my figural bitters from next to 6 foot by 15 foot window.  Friends felt it in NY city.


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 23, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  GuntherHess
> 
> 
> The wife called and was worried the dog didnt get out of the house, thanks...


 
 LOL!  Yes, everything here was shaking, like 10 washing machines on the spin cycle.  It was a little scary!  I felt the floor swaying under my feet.  My bed felt like one of the ones you stick a quarter in. []


----------



## Dugout (Aug 23, 2011)

My sister from Maryland is here for the week and thanks to the forum she in now calling people back there to check it all out.


----------



## DIGS CHESCO (Aug 23, 2011)

I was in my car near West Chester PA, I didn't feel it....  Once I heard what happened, I drove home like a mad man to check on my collection, one strap sided flask tipped over without breaking.  Now I better check on my wife and sons.


----------



## rockbot (Aug 23, 2011)

Oh the joy..[]

 We get them almost daily. Anything over 4.8 will get your attention.


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm not used to these, Rocky. With the one last year, a strange deer let me walk almost right up to it in my yard.  Then, my cat was going nuts, meowing and making noises.  This year's was worse, and longer but the cats slept right through it.  I still feel dizzy, like I just got off a ride.  It's scary, because you can't get off the Earth.  I heard aftershocks can be worse.  Is that true?

 All bottles seem intact and unmoved.  I'm sure Inspektor vill zee if zis iz zee cas, ven he gets home.[]


----------



## div2roty (Aug 23, 2011)

Apparently now they are calling it a 5.9.  The problem is we don't get them that often, so we aren't prepared.  Its like Buffalo getting 6 inches of snow and acting like nothing happened, but when southern areas get 6 inches of snow everything shuts down.


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 23, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  div2roty
> 
> Apparently now they are calling it a 5.9.  The problem is we don't get them that often, so we aren't prepared.  Its like Buffalo getting 6 inches of snow and acting like nothing happened, but when southern areas get 6 inches of snow everything shuts down.


 
 Believe it or not, a lot of things are closed in the Buffalo area when there's a lot of snow.  I'd rather have another small earthquake than ever see snow again.  I'd sacrifice a bottle for that!


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 23, 2011)

Wasn't there a big one in Colorado today too?


----------



## rockbot (Aug 23, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> I'm not used to these, Rocky. With the one last year, a strange deer let me walk almost right up to it in my yard.  Then, my cat was going nuts, meowing and making noises.  This year's was worse, and longer but the cats slept right through it.  I still feel dizzy, like I just got off a ride.  It's scary, because you can't get off the Earth.  I heard aftershocks can be worse.  Is that true?
> 
> All bottles seem intact and unmoved.  I'm sure Inspektor vill zee if zis iz zee cas, ven he gets home.[]


 
 Too funny Red.
 Usually aftershocks are weaker but the direction of movement changes and that can be more trouble.
 Back in 1979 we had a 7.2 that rocked us for over a minute. It didn't do much damage but the after shock was a 6.4 and it opened all our kitchen cabinet doors and dishing went flying. What a mess.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Aug 23, 2011)

My Uncle Jim lives in Woodbridge, VA, and he felt it.


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 23, 2011)

No sign of it in the house where I was painting, but my wife called from where she works and said it took down several ceiling tiles.. I came home early to check my collection (any excuse to leave work early will do), and only one bottle had fallen over, [] the scroll flask I just got from Jamie.. no damage tho, thank you Lord!!


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm in DC on vacation this week... What are the chances? [] I was on the Metro when it happened, and I just thought it was a shaky stretch of track, like on the New York subway. I didn't even realize there was an earthquake until an hour later.

 I am scared for my collection, though. A lot of my bottles are right near the edge of their display areas, with nothing holding them on. The Holy Grail in particular, I fear, might have fallen... [][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][]

 I hope not... I'll be able to check in a week or so... [X(]


----------



## CWBookAuthor (Aug 23, 2011)

*Earthquake in Virginia...*

We are located in Madison Heights, Va., right above Lynchburg. I have studied Geology and was sure it was an earthquake. They are different than out West, with much different geology than out there. With a magnitude of 5.9, it was felt as far North as New York city. My brother in North Carolina called to see if we were okay. It was very strong here and scared the daylights out of our cats! As far as I know, there is no local damaged from the earthquake. The news people keep breaking in on the channels to report the quake.  Our bottles got a little shaken up, but they're okay. Good luck to everyone. 

 Mike


----------



## dollarbill (Aug 23, 2011)

*RE: Earthquake in Virginia...*

My old house shook for about 10 seconds or so.Nothing voilent just a swaying for 10 seconds or so.I hope every one is alright .
    bill


----------



## div2roty (Aug 23, 2011)

> I was on the Metro when it happened


 
 The metro isn't exactly fun under the best of circumstances, yet alone in a quake.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 23, 2011)

Earth Quake?? what earthquake,I was cutting grass  at work didn't feel a thing. It's not the end of the world,carry on people.
    Hey did you hear a huge Hurricane is coming? 135 mile an  hour winds category  5,carry on. lets go dig some bottles!!!  it will open holes up for us!!! yeah!!!!!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 23, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> 
> I'm in DC on vacation this week... What are the chances? [] I was on the Metro when it happened, and I just thought it was a shaky stretch of track, like on the New York subway. I didn't even realize there was an earthquake until an hour later.
> 
> ...


 
 My digging buddy Paul went to Richmond Virginia  for vacation,how is that for some messed up timing.He just got there today.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 23, 2011)

Well, the good news is, none of my bottles broke, according to my neighbor. 

 The bad news is, the traffic lights aren't working as of now, the the highways are almost completely stopped. Today's plans are screwed up, and if the museums close tomorrow, so are tomorrow's... []


----------



## phil44 (Aug 23, 2011)

I came home and initially didn't see muchof an affect but after looking closer I did have a few casualties. Down in the basement there were a 3 fallen beers  2 broken, on the carpeted floor. I have some of my stuff in barrister cabinets and much more than I would have liked was laying on it's side.  UGH


----------



## waskey (Aug 23, 2011)

Was doing some work in my school just down the road in Mt. Airy, Maryland. Shook around some book cases, not sure if any of the books fell though, but it was a very strange experience.


----------



## Jim (Aug 23, 2011)

I was in my office at work, doing some paperwork. At first, I thought my chair was getting ready to fall apart and dump me onto the concrete floor, then I felt another shake a second or two later. It didn't take me long to figure out what it was. It was pretty weak here, but I definitely felt it and it was weird. No bottle casualties, a few of my smaller ones shifted around a little but nothing fell over.  ~Jim


----------



## carobran (Aug 23, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: Wheelah23
> 
> I'm in DC on vacation this week... What are the chances? [] I was on the Metro when it happened, and I just thought it was a shaky stretch of track, like on the New York subway. I didn't even realize there was an earthquake until an hour later.
> 
> ...


 well,needless to say,we didnt feel it here,i dont know if theres ever been an earthquake here[8|].............................nobody ever talk about how much i use smileys again/[sm=lol.gif]


----------



## Stardust (Aug 23, 2011)

Matt, sorry about your house. Glad your dog is safe.  Wow, damage is really scattered, I see why on the news tonight.

 I'm always dizzy and  falling, so when this loud crash sounded off, my dog looked at me I knew something was wrong. We have trains buckle all he time, so you don't even notice them unless someone visits you for the first time. I turned on the TV and the message was on the bottom of the TV and in Boston was evacuating buildings...

 I'm worried about the after shocks...I'm not getting good feelings. They are comparing it to how China just had a similar one before they got the big one. I pray all of this crazy stuff stops and hopes others will pray also. Be safe my friends...our bottles are nothing in the end. Our loving family, friends, pets, and if you can save any photos are what are important in the end. Darn, I hate to add this, but if anyone has any major medical conditions and if this is the wake up call or even with the hurricanes pack your medical supplies and keep them with you. In the past I'd wear a back pack with id med info everything. Then have the dog tied on to me in the basement with enough food and water to last a while. Don't forget your flashlights...[8|]


----------



## baltbottles (Aug 23, 2011)

Yeah i was sound asleep and I was awoke but a rumbling noise and then I felt the shaking I didn't know what was going on so I ran in my bottle room and everything was shaking. That's when I realized what was happening. It was kind of exciting actually having never experienced one before.

 After it was over i checked on my bottles and many of them had moved around on their shelves but nothing was damaged. I spent a few minutes getting everything rearranged back where it should be.

 That was probably the worst of things but I'm still thinking about boxing everything up for a few days just to be safe.

 Chris


----------



## andy volkerts (Aug 23, 2011)

[] Out here in Cali, we use stickum to keep the bottles on the shelves, If ya guys get many more of those quakes ya hafta move out here, weather is better and no damn humidity...Andy


----------



## andy volkerts (Aug 23, 2011)

[]Plus we aint got tornadoes hurricanes and such suckin us up into the sky[]


----------



## xxfollyxx (Aug 23, 2011)

Hope your bottles are good wheelah. It's was felt in jersey here and there. My father and I were working on an old house in Haledon. We where taking a break in the van when it started rocking side to side. I don't believe in all that ghost bs, but i thought the place was haunted. From what I understand, ghosts hate their houses being renovated for some reason. I refused to go back inside, until I checked Facebook and heard what happened.


----------



## div2roty (Aug 23, 2011)

The National Cathedral in DC had quite a bit of damage.  Its about 4 blocks from my apartment building.  All my bottles here are safe though.  

 Worried a bit about the stuff in my store in Delaware.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 23, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  div2roty
> 
> The National Cathedral in DC had quite a bit of damage.Â  Its about 4 blocks from my apartment building.Â  All my bottles here are safe though.Â
> 
> WorriedÂ a bit about the stuff in my store in Delaware.


 
 I heard about that... Quite a shame...

I feel like this article is relevant in this situation... This last bit is brilliant!


----------



## Jet Coaster Fan (Aug 23, 2011)

My bottles are prepared for the aftershocks. A lot of them are laying down on the bookcase and some are in a soft box.  One of my school friends has a lot of bottles for me to have. Hope her shelve bottles are all right.


----------



## andy volkerts (Aug 23, 2011)

[][]Thats really sad. I visited the east coast last year, and was lucky enough to tour the Cathedral. One of our more lovely buildings, also liked the parrish garden out front and a bit down the hill..........Andy


----------



## div2roty (Aug 23, 2011)

The Cathedral is nice, as is the view of the mall from in front of the Cathedral.


----------



## andy volkerts (Aug 23, 2011)

[]Yes I spent 5 days in Washington D.C., went thru the museums on the mall Capitol bldg Senate house chambers tthe waterfront and Nationals stadium, went on the subway visited the Vietnam memorial lincoln memorial washintons memorial and saw the white house thru the rose garden. the only drawback was the reflecting pool was dry, they were reworkin it somethin about leaks. the people were friendly and had a hamburger at 5 guys in Georgetown. then off to Botlemore and Maine, was a great trip. Went in May and the humidity was not bad........Andy


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 23, 2011)

My daughter just talked to me on Face Book,she said "people are bored" because  they are talking about it non stop already.
   Ok granted we had a little shake shake but its over its not the end of the world,no bad feelings star, no cosmic force no  evil grim reaper  no stocking up on battires, water or K rations--- its over.and if the big one comes so what I will stand in the middle of a field and go down,knowing its all good.  But I wont talk about it until that happens[8D]


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 23, 2011)

May we all gain strength from your manliness, Rick.. some of us are still a bit shook up, but your right the sky didn't fall.. [8D]


----------



## andy volkerts (Aug 23, 2011)

[]What!! No chicken little runnin around like crazy, yellin Sky is Fallin etc etc...........


----------



## kwalker (Aug 23, 2011)

Strange how I was in Sea Isle City this morning. Watched a movie and was out the door going to the outlets in Atlantic City when I got a text from a friend "....did you just feel that?" fancy that. An earthquake. Didn't occur to me that the bottles were all downstairs still until I read a post on here. YIKES did I ever walk down those steps nervous. Luckily everyone survived....Kinda funny to think about how just when you think it can't happen to you it does. Ahh well, thank goodness no one I know was hurt. Shaken up of course, but all is well that ends well I suppose.


 Now let's start worrying about Irene...


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 24, 2011)

Bottles are not my first concern.  I sat there, for a second, before I realized what was happening. I thought it might be the gravel trucks nearby, but it kept going on.  A few hours later, it still felt as though the Earth was moving.  That's a disconcerting feeling.  A glued-back Stoddard flask had moved a couple of inches, but that's all we have noticed, so far.  I think because we have a smaller old farm house, I felt it more.  I have a big, heavy Tempurpedic bed, and that thing was shaking!  I know I already referred to that, but the open doors were swinging back and forth really hard, too.


----------



## Penn Digger (Aug 24, 2011)

I was in a meeting sitting across a desk from a gentleman when "it" happened.  I felt the strange feeling, never felt before, as I was looking at the guy still talking while wondering WTH noticed that the picture behind him started to swing back and forth.  I told him it was an earthquake and I was "getting the hell out of the building."  Promptly left the building.

 Did wonder as I drove home later if my bottles were OK.  Most of my collection is either jammed packed in cabinets or boxes, but a few of my best are on heightened shelves due to our cats.  No damage, but most of my bottles on the shelves moved about a quarter inch forward from the wall.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 24, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> May we all gain strength from your manliness, Rick.. some of us are still a bit shook up, but your right the sky didn't fall.. [8D]


 

 I was in a bad mood when I wrote that,it is 5:45 am "the day after" glad everyone is ok.ewwwe  ewww i felt a rumble.[]

 Never forget! 8/23/11


----------



## Poison_Us (Aug 24, 2011)

I was in my Brunswick office, and we didn't feel it.  Walked into the front lobby area and it just hit the news, just after we got word that Irene is veering more east and is going to miss us.


----------



## bostaurus (Aug 24, 2011)

News Flash: In a statement from the White House -- today's earthquake was NOT caused by the founding fathers rolling over in their grave it was a rare and obscure fault line, known as "Bush's Fault".


----------



## kwalker (Aug 24, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  bostaurus
> 
> News Flash: In a statement from the White House -- today's earthquake was NOT caused by the founding fathers rolling over in their grave it was a rare and obscure fault line, known as "Bush's Fault".


 
 This one's gonna open up a whole new can of worms I'm predicting []


----------



## andy volkerts (Aug 24, 2011)

[]Naw we all know Bush was an idiot........Andy


----------



## SC pontil collector (Aug 24, 2011)

Living in CA and Hawaii, we had some big quakes. There was one in No. CAL when S.F. and Oakland were playing a World Series game in S.F. 
 My husband was at a friend's shop in San Bruno (just south of S.F.) watching the game when the quake hit. His friend's Australian Shepperd grabbed my husband's leg and he had to walk out the door with the dog holding onto his leg.
 The weirdest thing was across the street there was a women's health club with a large lap pool. A lone women was doing laps, she was thrown over the fence (with the pool water) on to her butt onto the front lawn. Her butt was sore, but somehow she wasn't hurt at all., just stunned. I think the fence was an either a 6 or 8 footer.
 The dog wouldn't let go for a full ten minutes after the quake hit.
 Unfortunately, there was a tremendous amount of damage to the Bay Area and loss of life. 
 sc pontil collector


----------



## PrivyCheese (Aug 25, 2011)

I had some casualties....nothing terribly valuable...but anytime I lose one it still hurts...Had a few blob beers fall off a top shelf and smash a couple I had sitting on the floor....funny thing...the blobs had no damage. I couldnt believe the pharmacy bottles I have stacked and lined shoulder to shoulder dindt fall....somewhat like dominoes..not one fell over. here is a pick.....couldnt believe it....the house I was working in swayed about two three inches.


----------



## PrivyCheese (Aug 25, 2011)

not one fell


----------



## towhead (Aug 25, 2011)

Glad everyone is alright! 

 However, I am concerned for everyone's bottles.  Please feel free to send all your priceless bottles to me, in Minnesota, where they will be safe!  Safe from earthquakes anyway!  [] -Julie


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 25, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  towhead
> 
> Glad everyone is alright!
> 
> However, I am concerned for everyone's bottles.  Please feel free to send all your priceless bottles to me, in Minnesota, where they will be safe!  Safe from earthquakes anyway!  [] -Julie


 I will send the puce eagle right over[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 25, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  PrivyCheese
> 
> not one fell


 I screwed bottle shelf to the wall years ago,not because of earthquakes but because of hui$an error,my wife for example


----------



## towhead (Aug 25, 2011)

and don't forget the green tree bottle!  -Julie


----------

